# Toyota Tundra Diesel Hybrid



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I came across this today

"Toyota has given a peek into the development process in their own version of the "Skunk Works", their development laboratory modeled after the famed Lockheed Aviation Development Labs of the same name. In a speech in front of the Irish Automotive Journalist Association meeting in Blarney, Ireland this past weekend, the Director of European Operations and Development for Toyota (Worldwide), Paul Barnum mentioned several new projects going on behind closed doors. Included in these projects were an experimental turbine engine that optimized to run on peanut oil, a Hybridized Diesel powerplant and a very small nuclear reactor that could be installed in a modified Prius."

I wonder if the diesel could wind up in the Tundra at some point.

Reverie


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

To heck with the diesel, let's go nuclear!







Any guesses on how much torque that sucker would put out!?!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Any guesses on how much torque that sucker would put out!?!


At *least* 1.21 gigawatts!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

April Fools?!?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> April Fools?!?


Good one!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Read it carefully...

Reverie


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Nathan said:


> April Fools?!?


I think you're onto something...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It'd better be april fools. Toyota cant even build a cableless throttle. Let alone a nuke.

Would give new meaning to being green by owning a Prius..







It would actually turn you green and make ya glow in the dark! Boy wonder what that excuse would sound like?

Carey


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It was indeed, April Fools! Really, read it carefully. The speech took place in BLARNEY. The spokesman is named "BARNUM. Finally, can you imagine the average driver tooling down the road in a nuclear-powered Prius? It would redefine the meaning of "Blowout". Just wait until two Prius (Priuses? Prii?) smacked into each other. It would be like Kabul or Detroit. Speaking of which, a nuclear-powered Prius would become the favorite of Car Bombers everywhere. Of course, they could just use a '73 Pinto Runabout.....

Reverie


----------

